# Drifting Tc4



## carbaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi I recently purchased a factory team tc4 and its runs good however when I try to drift it the rear keeps spinning out. I also have an rtr tc4 and it runs perfect. any suggestions??
thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

So you want it to drift?


----------



## carbaman (Apr 29, 2006)

yes.... like I said I have a tc4 rtr and it drifts like a dream no matter if I run a 27 turn or a 13 turn engine I usually beat any competitor with it but my factory team tc4 spins out at the rear.
any clue on why this could be happening?


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Are the springs the same as your RTR. You may have to make the front stiffer and the rear softer.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes check your springs like brdracing said, and then loosen your diff alittle in the rear, and see if that helps,


----------



## carbaman (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks for the responses... on my rtr I have stiff springs all around.. I have the same on my factory kit. I have tightend and loosen'd my rear diff and nothing seems to change I will try to change the spring set. if it doesnt help I will let you guys know. again thanks for the help


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Check all your shock angles and make sure they are the same as the RTR and the placement is the same too.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you figure anything out yet?


----------



## carbaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi guys today I changed the springs looser in the rear, tilted the rear tires top outward..changed the toein at the front (front of tire towards the chasis) and tilted the front tires top inwards. IT DOESNT SPIN OUT ANYMORE YEAH YEAH. now I have a new issue it turns left perfectly but the right turn doesnt really work. its not the servo that is working properly there is something else now. I will keep you guys posted if I fix it. or if you have any suggestions let me know


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

What knd of radio do you have? If it is a Futaba and You set the trim with the button on top of the wheel you will need to set that back to zero and do it with your sub trim inside the radio. Because the Futaba will take steering from one side and give it to the other and you will loose some of your steering going one way or the other.
Brooks


----------



## carbaman (Apr 29, 2006)

no im just using an airtronics radio and ive set the trim steering where it lines up correctly I guess I still have to play with the camber and toe in a little more


----------



## C Sweatt (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds Like You Adjusted 1 Tie Rod To Set Your Toe Where You Wanted It Without Adjusting The Other. They Need To Be Adjusted The Same Amount To Keep The Steering The Same.. Otherwise You Can Take The Arm Off The Servo And Recenter Everyting Up And Try That. Its Somewhat Hard To Say Without Seeing The Car.


----------

